# Blank Pistol ?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. What model starter pistols are you using? I'm looking to pick one up and need one that's durable. Thanks for any recommendations.

Mike


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Go to www.gunddogsupply.com or lioncountrysupply.com they have some very good modles available there. Just make sure to get one that the cylinder doesn't free spin, it will move to empty primers instead of advancing to next primmer.

Dan


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Hey guys. What model starter pistols are you using? I'm looking to pick one up and need one that's durable. Thanks for any recommendations.
> 
> Mike


And don't go with the cheap ones.....they don't last... They're like most things...you get what you pay for.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I've heard nothing but bad about the new ALPHA primer gun that alot of places are pushing. It seems like the only good ones are the oldies. I'm look'en for a good one too so I'll be keep'en my eye on this thread.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I started with a dollar store cap gun, then went to a dummy launcher.


----------

